# Mein Teich so wie er sein soll



## Hikari-Alex (11. Apr. 2008)

Hallo, ich stelle Euch jetzt meinen Teich vor, so wie er sein sollte, er wurde dieses Jahr schon komplett umgebaut:´
Volumen: 36000l + 9000l Filter
Nach 1 Jahr Wasserverlußt ohne Ende endlich die Kautschukfolie
1 Pumpe 12000l, 1 Pumpe 12000l, 1 Pumpe 4500l (SiPa)
20 Watt Tauch-UVC (absolut das geilste was es gibt)
Skimmer
2 Bodenabläufe (nachträglich in die Bodenplatte gelegt, brutal kann ich da nur sagen)

6 Kammer Filter mit SiPa Vorfilter (Bauanleitung gibts hier bereits), https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6193

Eiweißabschäumer, (800l Pflanzenfilter), Bachlauf, etc.
Ich hoffe, das ich den Teich jetzt das letzte mal umgebaut habe (ich weiß jedoch schon was ich als nächstes mache )
Hier ein paarl Bilder

 
Chef am Teich

 
Der Vordere Teich wird nur zur Zucht verwendet, der Hintere Teich dort schwimmen die Jumbos

 
Im Hinteren Teil der Anlage sieht man noch den Dritten Teich, dort sind ca 20 1Jährige (Tosai) Gosanke drin.

 
Hier sieht man links oben den Eiweißabschäumer, von dort fließt das Wasser in den Bachlauf, von dort in den Pflanzenfilter und dann in den Teich.
Im Hinteren Teil sieht man das Pumpenhäuschen im Japan-Stil (Eigenbau)
 
Von der anderen seite

Viel Spaß, ich habe noch viele Fotos, bei Interesse stelle ich sie gerne ein


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich so wie er sein soll*

Wow klasse  

Das Ufer sieht ja Spitze aus, bestimmt ne Höllenarbeit oder ? Und stell ruhig noch ein paar Bilder ein.


----------



## Hikari-Alex (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich so wie er sein soll*

Hallo, 
das mit dem Ufer stimmt, hab ich mal im Koi Kurier gelesen, und musste es unbedingt ausprobieren.


----------



## Teichheini (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich so wie er sein soll*

Bitte mehr Bilder 







und Info zu dem tollen Uferrand  

 sieht echt SUPER aus​


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich so wie er sein soll*

Hallo Alex, 

Respekt ! - Schöne Anlage ! 
Kannst Du ggf. zum Ufer noch Details posten !? 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Olli.P (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich so wie er sein soll*

Hi Alex,


das mit dem Ufer hast ja bestens hinbekommen. Das gefällt mir sehr gut 

Funzt das denn so, wie's im Kurier beschrieben wurde.... 


Ist sicherlich 'ne Menge Arbeit was?? Hast du da mal Bilder wie du die Uferplatten Betoniert hast?? 

Wäre schön wenn du davon dann mal welche Hochladen könntest.


----------



## PyroMicha (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich so wie er sein soll*

Hallo Alex...

das mit den Uferplatten sieht genial aus.
Ich schließe mich Wuzzel an.
Ein paar mehr Details bitte .


----------



## Hikari-Alex (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich so wie er sein soll*

Hallo, ich stelle heute abend noch Bilder ein, bin im Moment in Arbeit, so ca gegen 21 Uhr gehts weiter.


----------



## Hikari-Alex (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich so wie er sein soll*

Hallo alle zusammen, leider kann ich heute keine Bilder mehr hochladen, da mein Photoprogramm nicht funzt, aber ich kann mal versuchen zu erklären wie man diese sauschweren Betonteile anfertigt.

Leider habe ich auch keine Bilder wie ich die Teile gefertigt habe (Ich hätte auch keine machen können weil es so sch....kalt war, da hätte ich die Kamera gar nicht halten können.) 

Als Erstes braucht man einen Rahmen, damit der Vormsand nicht abhauen kann. Ich habe 4 Bretter genommen und zu einer Art Sandkasten zusammengeschraubt, Länge 1,5m, Breite 0,8m, Höhe 0,15m.

Dann habe ich die ganze Form mit Sand gefüllt. Anschließend wird der Sand ganz fest in die Form gepresst. Jetzt kann man die gewünschte Form aus dem Sand herausgraben, schaufeln, wie man will. Ich habe die ungefähre Form ausgehoben und dann alles wieder fest angedrückt. Die Grundform ist fertig, wenn man jetzt den Beton einfüllen würde, würde es ziemlich steril ausschauen, da noch kein Muster bzw. Naturform zu sehen wäre. Ich habe die erste Form so gemacht, was mich aber ziemlich entäuschte, also lies ich mir was einfallen ( Winter, alles gefroren draußen). Ich holte mir von draußen zwei Eimer voll Rindenmulch und gerforene Erde.

Mit diesen Rindenmulch streute ich die bereits vorgeformte Sandform aus (um die Kontur des Steines zu naturalisieren, ich legt auch die gefrorenen Lehmklumpen in die Form, ca. 1 Faust groß. Dies wird später ein Loch im Beton ergeben, wenn der Beton ausgehärtet ist und aus der Form kommt, kann man vorsichtig das Loch (Was in der Form der Lehmklumpen war) auskratzten. Diese Löcher geben einen sehr schönen natürlichen ´Ausdruck`.

Wichtig ist auch die Gestaltung des Randes.
Wenn man also die Form soweit fertig hat, mit dem ganzen Mulch, Lehmklumpen, ich habe auch kleine Äste und Holzstücke verwendet (auf keinen Fall Steine nehmen, sieht später aus wie Beton auf einer Baustelle). Kann man mit dem Beton einfüllen beginnen. Ich habe als erstes der Länge nach ca. 15 cm breit den Beton eingefüllt. Jetzt muss man den Rand des Betons wieder mit Rindenmulch oder Sand auffüllen um den Stufeneffekt zu erzielen. Wenn das geschehen ist kann man den Rest des Betons einfüllen. Aber vorsicht, reingegossen ist er schnell, aber das Gewicht nicht unterschätzen, schließlich muss das Teil nach ca 3 Tagen wieder aus der Form rausgehoben werden.
Wenn der Beton vollständig in der Form ist  muss noch der Rand mit Lehmklumpen eingedrückt werden damit der Rand nicht glatt ist sondern TOTAL unförmig.

UMSO UNFÖRMIGER DER GANZE STEIN WIRD UMSO SCHÖNER WIRD ER WENN ER AUS DER FORM KOMMT.

Noch ein paar Worte zum Beton, ich habe einen Fertigzementmischung aus dem Baumarkt verwendet, die ich 2:1 mit Zement vermischt habe. Der Beton muss sehr flüssig sein, sonst kommt man nicht in alle Ecken, die man vorher sehr mühsam ausgegraben hat.

Für ca eine Form dieser Größe ca 1,4m lang, 40cm breit braucht man ca 40kg Beton plus ca 15kg Zement.

Ich habe 30 Stk gemacht:crazy :crazy :crazy 
Da brauch ich keinen erzählen was ich aus dem Baumarkt im Winter Betonmörtel rausgeschleppt habe, alle dachten der spinnt doch, aber ich glaube es hat sich gelohnt.  


Ich hoffe ich konnte es so gut wie möglich erklären, probiert es einfach aus, ihr werdet überrascht sein
P.S. ich habe mir auch mit der selben Methode ein paar Steinlaternen in Übergröße gebaut.


----------



## Olli.P (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich so wie er sein soll*

Hi Alex,

was für eine Mischung hast du verwendet  

Beton/Estrich oder Normale Zementmörtelmischung.

Hast du evtl. noch ein Drahtgeflecht als Bewährung mit reingepackt??

Ich hätte da übrigens nicht noch mehr Zement rein gehauen. ( Gefahr von Schwindrissen   ) Denn in den Fertigmischungen ist meistens eh genug drinne das man da noch besser Sand mit reinhauen kann. Aber wenn's geklappt hat iss ja i.O. .

Könntest du evtl. auch 'ne Skizze einstellen wie du die Platten verlegt hast?? Von wegen Saugsperre und so.....


----------



## Hikari-Alex (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich so wie er sein soll*

Hallo, ich habe normalen Beton-Zementmischung verwendet, je nach verfügbarkeit habe ich auch noch etwas Sand mit dazu gemischt (war halt meistens gefroren, deshalb habe ich ihn nicht immer verwendet.)
Stahlarmierung habe ich nicht verwendet, ist nicht nötig, wenn man die Teile lange genug trocknen lässt.

Was meinst du mir Saugsperre???


----------



## Olli.P (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich so wie er sein soll*

Hi Alex,

na wenn die Betonteile so auf dem Teichrand liegen, kommen die mit dem Teichwasser in Berührung? Wenn ja, saugen sie Wasser.

Also, wie hast du die verlegt  

Eine skizze wäre nicht schlecht...... 

Da ich den Kk auch habe, hatten wir uns das auch schon mal überlegt in Angriff zu nehmen. Aber wir wollten noch warten bis es etwas Wärmer ist.....:smoki 

Wenn's nicht zu viel verlangt ist, wäre vllt. eine Nahaufnahme von einer Platte nicht schlecht


----------



## Hikari-Alex (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich so wie er sein soll*

Hi, also die Platten kommen nicht in berührung mit dem Teichwasser, sind ca 5cm von der Wasseroberfläche entfernt, damit sich die Koi nicht wehtun können.
Mein Teich ist komplett betoniert mit 17,5er Betonsteinen, dann kam die Teichfolie drüber und anschließend kamen die Betonplatten auf die Folie.

Ich versuche heute noch Nahaufnahmen hochzuladen, hat gestern nicht geklappt, habe aber schon welche gemacht.

Alex


----------



## Hikari-Alex (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich so wie er sein soll*

Hallo, hier die versprochenen Nahaufnahmen der Steine:
 

 

 

 
Hier sieht man ein Loch, das entsteht, wenn in der Form ein Klumpen eigebracht wird.
 

 

 

Nach dem gleichen System lassen sich auch Laternen oder andere Sachen machen, hier eine große Laterne....
 
und eine kleine....


----------

